# cheapest place for jungle vine??



## paulskin (Jul 5, 2007)

cheapest online or if anyone knows of ant cheaper imitations?


----------



## exoticsandtropics (Mar 11, 2007)

Exotics and tropics currently 20% off cheap delivery too just choose livefood


----------



## Wakeboardtunny (Apr 16, 2008)

Exotics & Tropics are not cheap, even with 20% off. Zoahs Ark in Neath, Wales are cheaper and they've got overheads much higher than E&T i would assume. Plus Zoah's are a good bunch of people to speak to. Ask for Sarah.


----------



## paulskin (Jul 5, 2007)

Wakeboardtunny said:


> Exotics & Tropics are not cheap, even with 20% off. Zoahs Ark in Neath, Wales are cheaper and they've got overheads much higher than E&T i would assume. Plus Zoah's are a good bunch of people to speak to. Ask for Sarah.


cant find anything about it,website??


----------



## alfie99 (Oct 12, 2007)

I do the large vines for £10 each plus p&p


----------



## paulskin (Jul 5, 2007)

there cheaper on other sites


----------



## BecciBoo (Aug 31, 2007)

888 Reptiles: Small £3.48, Madium £6.49, Large £9.49 and Delivery is free if you spent £29.95. Most stuff is cheaper on here


----------



## alfie99 (Oct 12, 2007)

Work out the same as mine with postage then:whistling2:


----------

